# Joint pain with period?



## hope*

I seem to get this for a couple of days, then it goes untill my next period, anybody else get this?


----------



## 13599

hope, I don't think i can help you there. I get hip pain but it seems to be almost daily. Maybe hormones play a part?


----------



## kazzy3

We can get all kinds of aches and pains around period time. Some women get headaches as well. The joy of hormones and all. If it has been consistantly happening along with your period I wouldn't worry too much and I don't think it's unusual. I too, get hip pain at that time. Take care.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, Hope ~







I'm sorry your having joint pain







... That's not fun at all...I occasionally get joint pain at the beginning few days of my period so I can relate to what you're going through... For me taking a super hot shower (as many suggested to me on the other thread) helps a lot. And I also try to wear warm clothes and drink a lot of warm water during my period. It seems to help.Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hope*

Thanks everyone







i think i will pop to see my doctor next week and see what she thinks, maybe stronger painkillers just for that time of the month. thanks again xxx


----------



## Guest

Ah bless Hope - I get dead achey legs usually just at the start of my period and yeah, horrible heavy heads too - blimey - and what are the use of periods to me now anyway!!!!Take care - seems a good idea to have a chin with the GP.Sue xxx


----------



## hope*

Thanks Sue







i feel the same about my periods, no use for them what so ever.


----------



## Guest

Hope - this is abit disgusting but we are old mates aren't we - do you find that your bowels are considerably "looser" during your period - god on a bike - I'm normally t'other way but I've been trotting to the bog about five times today!!!!Sue


----------



## 16127

I don't get the joint pain with my period but I'm with the others in experiencing the "looser" bowels during that time. And I got out of the baby business 19 years ago! I certainly don't need this anymore!


----------



## Kathleen M.

The hormones around your period time can loosen up the joints a bit.I think it is the progesterone. During pregnancy you have a high level of that long enough it loosens up the pelvis enough you can give birth. It does it a little bit each period. I've got a joint that only bothers me during that time of the month. I don't notice it all over, but that one gets loose enough it can pop out of joint a little bit and it hurts a lot until it realigns itself.The physical therapist said that sort of issue with that joint wasn't uncommon, it might effect other joints as well. The hormones don't know where the tendons are.K.


----------



## Screamer

Not exactly joint pain but my restless legs act up terribly for a few days before my period. I know it's on it's way when the legs start to hurt and ache and have to be stretched all night long. Sue, yup, sad fact that the bowels loosen up during the period. I have "normal" people I know who get D during their period. Hope you're feeling better!!


----------

